

Show HN: Interesting documentaries from Japan, new content daily - kyledrake
http://www.bestofnhk.tv

======
caseorganic
Somewhere Street is awesome and a bit like playing a utopian FPS
[http://www.bestofnhk.tv/?show=Somewhere%20Street%20-%202012-...](http://www.bestofnhk.tv/?show=Somewhere%20Street%20-%202012-12-08%200810.flv)

~~~
bartschuller
I didn't expect to see my own country (The Netherlands).

------
n8ji
How does this work? Are you chopping up streams from NHK then redistributing
their content?

